# The Bell Tree Turns 9 Today



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2013)

Today (December 19th) we celebrate the 9th anniversary of TBT's opening.  Many of you have been on since the early days.  Many of you, on the other hand, are quite newbish.  Either way, we are glad to have you as a part of the forum.  A forum like this, one that is heavily focused on community, can have a big influence on the members' lives.  This is certainly true for me and I'm sure it is for many of you as well.  I've gained many friends and experiences over these last nine years and I'm sure this will be true for the next nine.  Unless Justin accidentally deletes everything.


----------



## Cress (Dec 19, 2013)

*CLAPS!*

- - - Post Merge - - -

And lol at the last sentence.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy birthday to you 
//shot because no one wants to hear that song

But this is such a great site, so yay for its 9th year.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2013)

Well, congrats on the nine years! I've been here for 11% of that! Kind of weird to think about, that I've been here for so long. And how much I've changed since last year when I was new to the site.


----------



## iLoveYou (Dec 19, 2013)

I joined this forum about 5 years ago. I'm very honoured to have been apart of these forums for 5/9 years of it's existence!!


----------



## Jake (Dec 19, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> , we are glad to have you as a part of the forum.  A forum like this, one that is heavily focused on community, can have a big influence on the members' lives.



thank you i take this as a personal compliment


----------



## Murray (Dec 19, 2013)

many forum
such years
wow


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 19, 2013)

Murray said:


> many forum
> such years
> wow



Yeah, I beat you to it by like, a month and a half.


----------



## Murray (Dec 19, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah, I beat you to it by like, a month and a half.



i beat ur post by leik 2min


----------



## Cress (Dec 19, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah, I beat you to it by like, a month and a half.



I'm laughing but also horrified at the same time... O.O


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 19, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Unless Justin accidentally deletes everything.


... Reminds me of an incident that happened on another forum. An admin accidentally deleted about 400 members.

Anyways, TBT is a great place to be. I don't know why I'm still on here after two years. I made quite a few friends when I first joined, most are inactive now, but yeah. I remember when City Folk was where it's at and everyone was exchanging friend codes. And we were all impatient with Nintendo about how long it took them to release New Leaf. Oh, the number of _"What should AC:3DS be called?"_ threads. I actually kind of miss it. Nobody was obsessed with "dreamies", Gallows was still just another member, and Thunder was still called Thunderstruck. And SockHead was still a mod. Good times.

Congratulations to TBT and to all its wonderful members, this has been a great year.


----------



## Dark (Dec 19, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah, I beat you to it by like, a month and a half.



YES


----------



## Thunder (Dec 19, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah, I beat you to it by like, a month and a half.




credit where credit is due, gallows >:/


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah, I beat you to it by like, a month and a half.



I'm reporting this for spam.


----------



## Murray (Dec 19, 2013)

oath2order needs to get in celebrat mood




wow such big


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 19, 2013)

wow

many isabelle

such quotes


----------



## SockHead (Dec 19, 2013)

Give that **** a rest you guys are actually very good at killing threads

happy 9 years (not 10 so idrgaf)


----------



## Cress (Dec 19, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Give that **** a rest you guys are actually very good at killing threads


Much Socks. Such anger.


----------



## spamurai (Dec 19, 2013)

Been playing AC since the GC but only joined TBT a few months ago. 
I'm not sure why it took me so long to join but I'm happy I did. 

I've enjoyed every second of my time here and look forward to what the future of this site brings.
You guys rock! Congratulations on the past nine years. Here's to the next nine \(^_^)/


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 19, 2013)

Yay 9 years of tbt! Congrats guys!


----------



## Loffy09 (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy birthday TBT!


----------



## icyii (Dec 19, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TBT! Spiffy new banner


----------



## Bowie (Dec 19, 2013)

Diggin' that banner!


----------



## Chessa (Dec 19, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Amyy (Dec 19, 2013)

Congratulations <3


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 19, 2013)

wow
such year
much parte
wow

Happy 9 year b-day *u*


----------



## Elijo (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm glad I was here for 3/9 of the forums!  Happy ninth birthday, TBT!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy 9th Birthday!!!  This is such a great place and not like some of the other AC forums out there.  Members are generally friendly, any nonsense is dealt with and members are not bullied for reporting posts.  Have met some great people!

Here's to the next 9, let's all have a drink to celebrate!  (Age appropriate of course )  (I say as I sit here with my cup of tea hahahahaha!).  Saddo.


----------



## Levi (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy birthday, TBT!


----------



## Snow (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday TBT!!


----------



## Megan. (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy birthday TBT. c:


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 19, 2013)

Lol Happy Birthday TBT


----------



## Laurina (Dec 19, 2013)

*Happy Birthday TBT!!*
I know I haven't been here very long, but I'm really glad I decided to join. It's a very welcoming community and I've had some fun times with all the events the past few months. I hope I stick around c:


----------



## Byngo (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow, almost a decade~ o;

I've only been here a year, although I didn't start actively posting until May of this year. c:


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy birthday TBT!!!

*throws confettis*


----------



## Kaijudomage (Dec 19, 2013)

Congrats to being around for 9 years TBT, I've only been here for just under a year.


----------



## Mary (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy birthday TBT! One year of being the most annoying TBT'er. (^.^)/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 19, 2013)

Jeremy said:


> Unless Justin accidentally deletes everything.









Congrats Jer!


----------



## Mary (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh, and enough with the Shibe (doge) meme.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday TBT.


----------



## Majesticgirl (Dec 19, 2013)

Congrats on nine  fun and happy years.
Hopefully many more fun ones to come


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 19, 2013)

Mary said:


> Oh, and enough with the Shibe (doge) meme.









Hehehehee. If people find it fun, so why not?


----------



## Mary (Dec 19, 2013)

I SAID ENOUGH!!!! >.<

Hey, where's Jubs, anyway? It's not like him to be late to the party.


----------



## Mao (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy 9th b-day <3<3<3<3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy 9th birthday TBT! : D heheh



Spoiler: LOL


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy happy birthday TBT! ! !
(I'm cracking up at all the shiba memes)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jubs better not hit that big red button.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 19, 2013)

Tom said:


> Hehehehee. If people find it fun, so why not?



Because not everyone does and it sometimes causes a thread to go off-topic 

I do think some of the posts were fine--others veered too far though/deviated too much. 

Personally, I don't like memes at all (I don't find any of them funny so I try to avoid them and thankfully, thus do not even know a good amount of them), but I'm in the minority so. 

Regardless, Happy 9th Birthday to the site <3


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Dec 19, 2013)

Spoiler: Much Doge










But anyway, happy 9th birthday TBT! Next year will be a TBT Decade~


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy Nine Years, TBT!


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 19, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> Spoiler: LOL


When was this? Did I miss it?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy birthday, TBT! I forgot your present, sorrryyyy.


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday TBT!!


----------



## spamurai (Dec 19, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> Happy 9th birthday TBT! : D heheh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOL



Oh wow hahaha. That's actually quite funny xD


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2013)

tbt sucks because i am not mod


----------



## Horus (Dec 20, 2013)

What's your point Jer


----------

